

Cappuccino Apps and the Web Store - Me1000
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2010/12/08/cappuccino-apps-on-the-web-store/
After only a few hours eight Cappuccino apps have shown up on the Google web store!
======
tlrobinson
If you have an application built with Cappuccino on the Web Store it would be
great if you added a line to the description to allow us to find all the
Cappuccino apps, something like "Built with cappuccino.org" would be perfect.

------
scottkrager
I'm in love with Mockingbird....such a great product for a non-designer to
make mockups that look sharp.

------
Timothee
I know it's early, but so far the Chrome Web Store confuses me a little bit,
in that almost all the ones I tried were nothing more than a bigger shortcut
to the regular website/webapp. I feel that anything that's on the web could be
in the Web Store with just the right manifest file.

So isn't it like all Cappuccino Apps could be in the Web Store right away?
Does the Web Store make them that much different? (I do see that PicsEngine
integrates single sign-on with a Google account, but this is relatively minor
in my opinion)

~~~
sheena
Many of the included apps (like NYTimes, Amazon, etc.) have Chrome Web Store
apps that are separate from their regular websites. (Of course, it's debatable
whether these app versions are _preferable_ to their standard website
counterparts.) The Web Store team emphasized to us the discovery aspect of the
store. They also seem to be pushing Chrome Web Store payments as a way to
increase paid conversions through one-click purchases from users who need only
enter their CC details once.

------
cageface
Some of the Cappuccino apps I've seen are very nice but the language really
seems like a step in the wrong direction from Javascript. JS has its warts, to
be sure, but I still find it a lot more readable than Obj-J.

~~~
boucher
That's a valid opinion, but I can't say I agree (and I imagine you would be
surprised if I did).

There are plenty of reasons why Objective-J is a good idea, but the single
most important one in terms of readability is the structure it adds.

There are so many different ways to do the most basic things in JavaScript
that reading or sharing code between authors (often even within a project) can
be a nightmare. There are lots of times where it really doesn't matter, but
when you are writing large scale applications, which often run in the tens or
hundres of thousands of lines of code, it makes a big difference.

